# P-47D-22-RE: which variant of the R-2800 engine did it have?



## Wirbelwind (Dec 26, 2020)

I initially thought that the P-47D-22-RE came only with the R-2800-59 engine, but a few days ago I found an article saying something about R-2800-63 engines being retrofitted onto some P-47D-22-RE aircraft. I've been trying to find that article again to no avail... but that's besides the point.

The question I have is this: could some -22-RE aircraft have been fitted with the -63 engine at some point? What was the difference between the -59 and -63 engines? Wikipedia says they were interchangeable with only minor manufacturing differences, but then why was there a separate designation given to them?

Also, finding detailed information on the -63 engine has proven to be difficult for some reason. I'm not sure why that is.


----------



## greatgonzo (Dec 26, 2020)

Visually the difference was ignition system. GE 'turtles for -59 and more traditional configuration with separate magneto and distributors for -63. AFAIK no -63 was mounted on factory D-22, but the QEC system allowed for easy change and there was no trouble at all to fit that engine to the plane. Another issue is the prop. HS paddleblade was the factory mount, yet you may see CE screws pulling some D-22 airframes. In that case the governor had to be changed with the prop as they were different for these constant speed systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wirbelwind (Dec 26, 2020)

greatgonzo said:


> Visually the difference was ignition system. GE 'turtles for -59 and more traditional configuration with separate magneto and distributors for -63. AFAIK no -63 was mounted on factory D-22, but the QEC system allowed for easy change and there was no trouble at all to fit that engine to the plane. Another issue is the prop. HS paddleblade was the factory mount, yet you may see CE screws pulling some D-22 airframes. In that case the governor had to be changed with the prop as they were different for these constant speed systems.



Would a switch from HS to CE props require an engine change from -59 to -63?

Or was the prop system independent of the engine, with both engines being able to take either prop as long as the correct governor was installed?


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 26, 2020)

Had to do some digging online, as I can't find my Graham White R-2800 book, but did find a set of data cards on the various versions. The big difference between the -59 and the -63 was the ignition systems. The -59 got the Scintilla mags with the GE tubular harness, while the -63 had the same series mags, but without the tubular harness. The -59 weighs about 25 pounds more than the -63. Both versions ran DF18RN type mags. Ford and P&W built -59's and -63's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wirbelwind (Dec 26, 2020)

cvairwerks said:


> Had to do some digging online, as I can't find my Graham White R-2800 book, but did find a set of data cards on the various versions. The big difference between the -59 and the -63 was the ignition systems. The -59 got the Scintilla mags with the GE tubular harness, while the -63 had the same series mags, but without the tubular harness. The -59 weighs about 25 pounds more than the -63. Both versions ran DF18RN type mags. Ford and P&W built -59's and -63's.



That's some very good information. Thank you!

Could both the -59 and -63 engines take either HS or CE screws provided that the correct governor was installed?


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 27, 2020)

Wirbelwind said:


> That's some very good information. Thank you!
> 
> Could both the -59 and -63 engines take either HS or CE screws provided that the correct governor was installed?



From the table, I would assume so, as they both show to be #50 splines.


----------



## greatgonzo (Dec 27, 2020)

cvairwerks said:


> Both versions ran DF18RN type mags.


They were not., I am afraid. -59 used GE ignition system which was 'the turtles' with integrated magnetos and distributors. -63 used Scintilla distributors with separate magneto between them. It was basically -21 with full factory ADI (WEP) system. As was -59 less different ignition. All three used tubular harness as all B-series Thunderbolt engines did. The splines were the same for all B-series engines. They were changed to '60' with the rise of power of the C-series. 
The constant speed system was powered by engine oil. It was 'translated' to the propeller mechanism by the governor. CE constant speed system was electric powered , while HS' was hydraulic. So the engine was always the same and only the 'translators'  -governors- had to be changed for different screws. For CE it meant also, that a relay had to be placed between the hub and the engine. Electric power was plugged in there.
And yes, I have the White's book handy, although being devoted fun of P-47 and R-2800 I barely need it in this particular case .


----------

